# Vanity Help



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I am building a couple of vanity cabinets for my bathroom and and have everything figured out except one part. The center part that is basically just a cover is what I am having trouble with. How it that attached to the cabinet face frame? On other cabinets that I have looked at, they have a plastic piece that is nailed to the face frame and to the center cover. I went to home depot and they didn't have anything that would work. What are my options?
Thanks for any help that you give.
Nick


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

if the false front overlaps the opening enough like the cabinet i bought recently it was screwed from the inside. you can also make some wood strips and notch the ends so they fit inside the opening and screw tothe false front. i guess another option would be to use small angle brackets from the face frame to the false front.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

It overlaps each side by 1/2" I dont want to screw into it that close to the edge. I thought about wood blocks too, just wanted to see if there was another way.
nick


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I used glue and small brads. the next time i will make the center solid so it will be easy to attach the false front.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I use white bracket that screw to the left and right stills and then hot melt false front to them. The hot melt is just to help you keep it where you want it and then four small pan heads to secure it for good. The clips are spotted also to allow some adjustment for your reveals. I get them through Outwater


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

The best and eaisest way is with strips of wood, either notched or not, screwed to just the back of the front squeezing the front to the face frame...or screwed to both the front and the frame (not easy if you have a sink installed)


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

you could use these:

http://www.shapingwood.com/woodworking/5727.html

http://www.bainbridgestore.com/servlet/the-template/falsefrontclipsandblocks/Page


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could make a tip out for accessories, like soap, sponge, with this. Or, attach a guide stop on the back lower part of the front so the front sits level on the face of the rail. Then glue in two vertical strips of wood, about 1"x3/4" by the height of the space between the upper and lower rails about an 1" apart, on each side, 2" from the ends. Then take a strip of wood about 1"x3/4" x 3", and screw through the middle of it a 2" screw. 

Between the pairs of standing strips, use the strip of wood with a screw (which will act like a screw with a big wide head) screw it in between the standing strips into the back of the front. As it tightens up it will pull the front up against the cabinet. The winged head will seat on the two standing strips. The front can be removed by unscrewing the winged screw. With them mounted that far from center you can reach it easily even with a sink installed.












 







.


----------



## Jordan (May 22, 2011)

+1 on what cabinetman said


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice vanity!

~tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

verdesardog said:


> The best and eaisest way is with strips of wood, either notched or not, screwed to just the back of the front squeezing the front to the face frame...or screwed to both the front and the frame (not easy if you have a sink installed)


This will work but C'man explains it a little better with a stop or guide glued on which would make it a little easier to attach. He also gives the idea for a tip out.



cabinetman said:


> You could make a tip out for accessories, like soap, sponge, with this. Or, attach a guide stop on the back lower part of the front so the front sits level on the face of the rail. Then glue in two vertical strips of wood, about 1"x3/4" by the height of the space between the upper and lower rails about an 1" apart, on each side, 2" from the ends. Then take a strip of wood about 1"x3/4" x 3", and screw through the middle of it a 2" screw.
> 
> Between the pairs of standing strips, use the strip of wood with a screw (which will act like a screw with a big wide head) screw it in between the standing strips into the back of the front. As it tightens up it will pull the front up against the cabinet. The winged head will seat on the two standing strips. The front can be removed by unscrewing the winged screw. With them mounted that far from center you can reach it easily even with a sink installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job on the vanity Nick!!
You can get hinges for a tip out & mount a stainless or plastic tray on the inside for more storage as Cabinetman suggest (this would be my first choice). Or you can mount a coulple of cleats that mount to the back of the center panel & over hang backside of faceframe to mount solid. If you decide to make extra storage. I would suggest do not get the sissor type of hinge they don't open evenly, they rack the door when operating. Get the type as in the picture below. They will open evenly & are completely adjustable.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

nblumert said:


> I am building a couple of vanity cabinets for my bathroom and and have everything figured out except one part. The center part that is basically just a cover is what I am having trouble with. How it that attached to the cabinet face frame? On other cabinets that I have looked at, they have a plastic piece that is nailed to the face frame and to the center cover. I went to home depot and they didn't have anything that would work. What are my options?
> Thanks for any help that you give.
> Nick


Hi Nick,
What type of top are you planning to mount on top of your vanities?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions and compliments on the vanity. I think I am going to go with the tip out for a little extra storage space. 

This is the top that will be going on the vanity


----------

